# Getting a classic tomorrow



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

I've owned an espresso machine for about 3 years now. I started with an Argos machine that cost about £30. It was surprisingly good actually (recommended by which). That went kaput after about 18 months







so I bought a Dualit Espressivo (also recommended by which). That has been ok, but less reliable lately (probably cleaned and descaled less than it should have been) but I feel like I'm ready to move to the next level and managed to pick up a second hand (only 6 weeks old actually) Gaggia classic







, which should be arriving tomorrow. I also own a Dualit 75015 grinder which seems to work ok with the Espressivo, but it sounds like it isn't going to grind fine enough for the classic when used with an unpressurised basket (which I've already bought) unless I mod it, which I will do if it isn't any good when I try it. Any tips re modding the grinder would be appreciated. I mostly drink Americanos. The Dualit has good clearance so I half fill a mug with water from the kettle and top it up with a double espresso shot, straight into the mug. Then add milk. I know it's a pressurised basket but I get a decent crema if I do it like that. I understand that the Gaggia has less clearance so I guess I'll have to get some shallower mugs or pour the espresso from a shot glass into the hot water. Does anyone have any experience of making Americanos with the Dualit? If so I'd be interested to get any tips. Can anyone recommend a nice bean to use? I currently use beans from the supermarket which see ok to me. This looks like a decent forum and I hope to be able to contribute over then coming years!


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Good luck with your new Gaggia, you shouldn't need to worry about the cup size as you can just remove the drip tray (although this does mean the base will get a bit messy). Regarding beans I'm not sure where to begin as there's so much choice, Rave coffee and Has bean both come highly recommended and a nice contrast to each other (Has bean being a much lighter roast).


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks, that is good to know. Im not sure what type of beans I might like. I like the type of coffee they serve in costa or starbucks etc. I guess a lighter roast is not as strong?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi there and welcome . Having used the dualitt and then a single boiler boiler machine similar to a gaggia there wil be a world of difference in taste when you hit the right beans and grind with the classic. Don't worry about the crema , the crema the dualitt makes with a the pressurised basket is a fake one essentially . When you get a good crema with your gaggia the it will have a great mouth feel. On another note do you have a metal tamper for the gaggia as this will help with the extraction . As I remember the dualitt came with a plastic thing that in retrospect was worse than useless .

As above , there are tons of great roasters around , do you like a darker strong cup ( say nutty and chocolate notes )or something light and fruity ? If you call or email rave or hasbean or any half decent roaster with the kind of tastes you are after they will recommend you something to try . Where are you based by the way ,we may be able to recommend a local one you can pop into .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

paulbed4d said:


> Thanks, that is good to know. Im not sure what type of beans I might like. I like the type of coffee they serve in costa or starbucks etc. I guess a lighter roast is not as strong?


Because Starbucks and Costa bean are roasted to oblivion - all the subtle nuances in aroma and flavour are gone. Suggest you try various roasters and see what appeals to your taste buds.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

paulbed4d said:


> Thanks, that is good to know. Im not sure what type of beans I might like. I like the type of coffee they serve in costa or starbucks etc. I guess a lighter roast is not as strong?


Lighter roasts can taste different ,don't think about it in terms of strength necessarily. If you like those types of drinks from costa the perhaps look on a roaster site for something with a little more dark roast to it .


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

Just been looking on Hasbean. They have a started pack for £20 (5 x 250g packs) seems like a decent price and might be a good place to start. Do Hasbean charge postage on top?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

paulbed4d said:


> Just been looking on Hasbean. They have a started pack for £20 (5 x 250g packs) seems like a decent price and might be a good place to start. Do Hasbean charge postage on top?


I don't know ,I do know if you mail them with taste presences they will try and match stuff for you ( not sure if this applies to starter packs tho ) . They have a great level of service also .


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where are you based by the way ,we may be able to recommend a local one you can pop into .


Based in Sheffield


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Because Starbucks and Costa bean are roasted to oblivion - all the subtle nuances in aroma and flavour are gone. Suggest you try various roasters and see what appeals to your taste buds.


Clearly my uneducated coffee palate talking!


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi there and welcome . Having used the dualitt and then a single boiler boiler machine similar to a gaggia there wil be a world of difference in taste when you hit the right beans and grind with the classic. Don't worry about the crema , the crema the dualitt makes with a the pressurised basket is a fake one essentially . When you get a good crema with your gaggia the it will have a great mouth feel. On another note do you have a metal tamper for the gaggia as this will help with the extraction . As I remember the dualitt came with a plastic thing that in retrospect was worse than useless .
> 
> As above , there are tons of great roasters around , do you like a darker strong cup ( say nutty and chocolate notes )or something light and fruity ? If you call or email rave or hasbean or any half decent roaster with the kind of tastes you are after they will recommend you something to try .


Thanks. I'm hoping to notice the difference. As I said I already have an unpressurised basket for the gaggia, just need to machine to go with it. I hope my grinder is up to it too. I don't have a metal tamper yet, but am having one made. One of my family members works in a steel factory and I've asked him to make me one with a 58mm disc on the end. That is the right size, isn''t it?


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I don't know ,I do know if you mail them with taste presences they will try and match stuff for you ( not sure if this applies to starter packs tho ) . They have a great level of service also .


Postage at Hasbean is £4. I hate paying postage for online purchases!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rave as an example do free postage over £24 I think ? Equates to quite a lot of coffee more than a starter pack from hasbean . Unless your prepared to Order a bit at one go then get used to paying shipping., the suppliers pay it so pass it on to you . As long as it's a fair price I don't mind.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

paulbed4d said:


> Just been looking on Hasbean. They have a started pack for £20 (5 x 250g packs) seems like a decent price and might be a good place to start. Do Hasbean charge postage on top?


I've tried that pack too and enjoyed it (Jabberwocky and Kicker especially) but it's on the other end of the spectrum from the taste you're getting out of Costa, it's well worth trying both companies beans but I'd recommend you give Rave coffee signature blend (or the fudge blend) a try as that's chocolaty/nutty which should be something similar to what you already like.


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

SimonB said:


> I've tried that pack too and enjoyed it (Jabberwocky and Kicker especially) but it's on the other end of the spectrum from the taste you're getting out of Costa, it's well worth trying both companies beans but I'd recommend you give Rave coffee signature blend (or the fudge blend) a try as that's chocolaty/nutty which should be something similar to what you already like.


they both look good. if i were to buy a 1kg bag how long would it keep for and do they come in sealable bags?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

paulbed4d said:


> they both look good. if i were to buy a 1kg bag how long would it keep for and do they come in sealable bags?


Rest ( don't use ) the beans for 7-10 after roast date. Use within 2-3 weeks? You can freeze if you want to also . Yes or re sealable bags.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

paulbed4d said:


> Just been looking on Hasbean. They have a started pack for £20 (5 x 250g packs) seems like a decent price and might be a good place to start. Do Hasbean charge postage on top?


I too had the same idea when I first started buying fresh beans to grind at home and as Hasbean at that time seemed to be the most recommended roaster on here bought that same pack. I really didn't like any of coffees in it as at the time I too preferred that very dark style of roast and that starter pack nearly put me off buying fresh beans. If you want something more like you seem used to buy some of Raves Signature blend and some of their Italian Job and take it from there.


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

Just ordered 1kg of whole bean signature blend. Postage was only £1.85 which I though was ok. Hope my dualit grinder is up to job? Any ideas whether it will be or not without the mod?


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

machine not arrived today


----------

